# New Article on Nib Replacement



## DCBluesman (Nov 7, 2007)

Jeff has posted a new pictorial on the home page of the forum with many pictures and discussion on how to change a fountain pen nib.  I hope some of you find it useful.  Thanks to Gerry Rhoades for the photo that Jeff used on the home page and thanks to many who reviewed and helped edit the pictorial. [8D]


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 7, 2007)

This should keep people from having to run all over the place to find the article.

LINK TO ARTICLE


----------



## potter (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks for this excellent guide!!!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey, That's how I do it too!!


Good job guys, clear and simple...well done!


----------



## edstreet (Nov 7, 2007)

This is most excellent. I recently learned how to change them and I was quite shocked to see how easy it was.  It also seems that it should be easy to make your own nib feeder and holder to.

Ed


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 7, 2007)

Would the same procedure apply to say a Waterman Phileas?

Chuckie


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 7, 2007)

Lou, I appreciate folks like you being on the forum.  You don't just sit back waiting for someone to ask a question then offer your guidance, you proactively think of ways to help others enjoy their pens and learn more about this fascinating aspect of pen collecting/ crafting.

I for one, was grabbing the nib "sideways" (blade edge to edge) by itself and not with the feeder then wiggling it out.  Grabbing it between my thumb and forefinger, which I read somewhere; I thought it was the correct way.

One look at one of your photos I realized I was doing it all wrong and probably may have caused some damage sooner or later.

Thanks!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Lou, excellent article.


----------



## RONB (Nov 7, 2007)

Once again a good learning article for us newer to F.P.'s


----------



## gerryr (Nov 7, 2007)

One thing that I think everyone should understand is that if you are talking with a potential client who really knows fountain pens and use the wrong terminology, they will most likely just walk away because they will assume you don't know anything about what you're trying to sell them.  That little plastic finned part is called the "feed," not "feeder."  An excellent reference for fountain pen terminology is PenSpeak.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> 
> One thing that I think everyone should understand is that if you are talking with a potential client who really knows fountain pens and use the wrong terminology, they will most likely just walk away because they will assume you don't know anything about what you're trying to sell them.  That little plastic finned part is called the "feed," not "feeder."  An excellent reference for fountain pen terminology is PenSpeak.


If someone walks away from me because I say feeder rather than feed.  They can just keep walking as far as I'm concerned!

I'm not starving and don't need anyones money.  I make quality pens and try to come up with some good ideas and designs.  If someone is so pretentious, I don't want anything I make helping them play their snooty little games.

Besides, I only sell the cheap stuff, my customers probably won't know much more than me!


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm pleased that the pictorial is of value to so many of you.  While my hands may not be the most photogenic, at least you can see some proper technique for nib removal and insertion.

Chuckie - I don't own a Waterman Phileas so I can't tell you if there are replacement nibs available.  I also can't find a decent picture of the front section or nib assembly, so I am not sure if this method works.  You might check in at the Fountain Pen Network and see if someone over there has any experience and can answer your question.


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks, will do.


----------

